# 240mm Yo Gyuto For Sale



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2018)

​
*240mm Yo Gyuto - AZ Ironwood Burl - O1 -Professional*




Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 56mm
Weight - 7.5oz (212g)
Handle Style - Western (Yo)
Handle Materials - AZ Ironwood with blond buffalo horn bolster, with copper & G10 spacers
Collection - Professional
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!



Made from O1 high carbon tool steel.

The blade is convex ground for good food release and ease of cut through the thin tip. The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex in this grind. 

The western (yo) handle is made from nicely figured AZ Ironwood, blond buffalo horn, and spacers for accent. The handle has been treated with a varnish/oil finish and has a wonderful silky smooth feel to it. The size of this handle would be considered neither big nor small - maybe just right. :wink:

_*Please see close up pictures for details.

_
*Price - $589

**If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.







**And BTW, This is the LAST 240mm gyuto in O1 that's going to be made for sale. *


----------



## Benuser (Mar 6, 2018)

What a beauty...


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 6, 2018)

Is it bad that the first thing I thought was"there she is, there a sexy B-word," I than continued on with dirty talk for a few more seconds before questioning what I have become as a man, really stunning blade... lots of cool stuff is coming up recently but I am going back to school in may, so I need to be good :'(


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2018)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2018)

:robot:


----------



## Rob_Sutherland (Mar 8, 2018)

That's a stunning handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2018)

*Price - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strike$589http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strikehttp://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strike 


New Price - $539


I've got to pay the bills so the price has been lowered. Please take advantage! *


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2018)

*Price - $589 


New Price - $539


**FINAL Price drop - $499

**This is a crime. 


*


----------



## Nemo (Mar 11, 2018)

This is an insane deal on a beautiful knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

This one is *SOLD* - thanks P! :doublethumbsup:


----------

